# Can anyone type the cast of Heartland?



## xinsidethefirex (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm pretty new to typing but I am guessing Amy in IxFJ and Lou is ExTJ. I could be completely wrong though!


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm gonna go with this:

Amy: IxFJ
Lou: ESTJ
Jack: ISxJ
Tim: ENxP? I'm not too sure...
Ty: ISTP? 
Caleb: ESTP
Ashley: ESFP

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## melyndi (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm going with 
Lou ENTJ though ESTJ is posible too I guess...
Amy... IxFx anyway though probably yeah not sure
Tim ExTJ
Jack ISFJ maybe ISTJ but I think ISFJ is more likely... 
Peter INTJ maybe...


----------



## Shayzna (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm gonna take a shot at this. 
Lou: ESFJ wears her emotions on her sleeve. always talking about them. crying when stressed. and a stickler for traditions
Amy: IxFx she's kind of hard to type. I see Fi at the beginning of the show and then more Fe comes along. Maybe ISFJ? or INFP? But I don't think she has strong Ne... 
Jack: ISFJ 
Tim: ENTJ
Peter: ?? dont really know
Mallory: ?? don't really know either
Ty: ISTP? Strong Ti with how he percieves situations. Being physical is his answer when problems arise
Georgie: ESxP fearless extremely aware of her environment. Lives in the moment. But I can't decide Ti or Fi


----------



## Shayzna (Jul 24, 2016)

I forgot Caleb and Ashley
Caleb ESTP
Ashley ESFP


----------



## blueberry22 (May 11, 2018)

Amy - isfj
Lou - ESTJ
Jack - ISFJ
Tim - ENFP
Mallory - ESFJ
Caleb - ESTP
Ashley - ESFP
Ty - ISTJ
Georgie - ESFP


----------

